# Copake Preview



## dfa242 (Jan 6, 2013)

Here's the early preview from Copake with some cool pieces coming up in the April sale - Carl sure had a nice collection.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/66633171@N07/sets/72157632244222064/?share=mail


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks Dean. Don't look like too much for us ballooner guys though? I just kinda cruised through it and will take a much closer look when the catalog is posted. V/r Shawn


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 6, 2013)

That's true - Carl was a serious Wheelman so was more into the old stuff, as many of us are.  I did see an Autocycle and a Roadmaster so there are at least a couple balloners in there.


----------



## Gary Mc (Jan 6, 2013)

*I have a real interest in one particular item........*

Pierce Racer & Frank L. Kramer poster from 1903.....


----------



## Boris (Jan 6, 2013)

All beautiful bikes. The military tandem was particularly interesting, however it seems like the concept was a piss-poor idea.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 6, 2013)

Gary Mc said:


> Pierce Racer & Frank L. Kramer poster from 1903.....




Hey Gary is this your subtle way of saying "back off"! That is a cool poster though. V/r Shawn


----------



## Gary Mc (Jan 6, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Hey Gary is this your subtle way of saying "back off"! That is a cool poster though. V/r Shawn




Maybe, LOL.  Sure it will get out of my price range quickly.


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 6, 2013)

I like the little kids Pierce too, as well as the Lovel-Diamond with the interesting frame.  Well, I could go on and on...


----------



## Greg M (Jan 6, 2013)

Good thing I don't have kids, or I'd be raiding their college fund.


----------



## catfish (Jan 7, 2013)

dfa242 said:


> Here's the early preview from Copake with some cool pieces coming up in the April sale - Carl sure had a nice collection.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/66633171@N07/sets/72157632244222064/?share=mail




Dean,   Thanks for posting this. Can't wait for the auction. And the swap meet!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 7, 2013)

I sure hope the Buffalo musuem pieces do not take away from all of the nice balloon tire inventory that normally shows up each April that gets me excited about making the 8 hour drive each way.
Right now, it looks like I am staying home 
Chris


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 7, 2013)

Copake is just too far for me but I'm thinking of doing MLC and Trexlertown this year. I'll probably skip AA even though I will probably have a bike ready to show but after the dissappointment in the stuff available as well as the fiasco with the judging I just don't see the justification in spending another night. I will at least log on to the live auction for Copake but as soon as it gets stupid I'll save some bandwidth! V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 7, 2013)

I don't know. If you guys ever wanted to ad a highwheeler to your collection, it looks like its going to be way better than the last one.
I'm sure the catalog will grow as we get closer to April, and we'll see some more balloon tire stuff.  
The real early stuff may not be everybodys cup of tea, but, you've got to admit, some of the bikes being offered, are just plain gorgeous!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 7, 2013)

cyclingday said:


> I don't know. If you guys ever wanted to ad a highwheeler to your collection, it looks like its going to be way better than the last one.
> I'm sure the catalog will grow as we get closer to April, and we'll see some more balloon tire stuff.
> The real early stuff may not be everybodys cup of tea, but, you've got to admit, some of the bikes being offered, are just plain gorgeous!




I have seen one high wheeler I really liked--let me know if you ever want to cut loose of it Marty! V/r Shawn


----------



## Djshakes (Jan 8, 2013)

*autocycle*

That autocycle would be a perfect match for Brownie.  However, something seems off.  Looks like screw in bezels on the lights and the main disturbing things is the grounding screw dead center in the middle of the frame tube.  Darts on the downtube look a little too pointy on the inside also.  Would have to see it in person or get more pics.


----------



## decath6431 (Jan 8, 2013)

*That crated Pierce*

Looks fantastic.


----------



## ericbaker (Jan 19, 2013)

decath6431 said:


> Crated Pierce... Looks fantastic.




Oldest NIB in existance??  its really unbelievable! 

Unfortunately The Bicycle museum of America will likely be there again to spend another quarter Mil and take home all the interesting stuff for silly prices... Leaving the rest of us to battle for scraps.


----------

